# Atlas Saw Help Needed



## Deadbolt47A (Jun 27, 2016)

Please delete if I cant post in this forum.  Can anyone offer me any information on this saw.  Its 45.00 on craigslist.  

Eric


----------



## cjtoombs (Jun 27, 2016)

It looks like it's worth $45 (if it works), but I don't have any other info on it.


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Jun 27, 2016)

Kind of what I was thinking.  I'm hesitant though because I've done a good bit of googling and only seen one image of that particular saw.  Might be tough to repair if something went wrong with it.
Thanks for the interest.
Eric


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 28, 2016)

I've never physically seen one, but the Atlas model number of that particular saw is either 4358 or 4359 (depending only upon whether Atlas sold it without or with a 1/3 HP motor).  The owner's manual (operation and illustrated parts) is now in DOWNLOADS.  The scan hasn't been cleaned up but is quite usable.  This particular model has solid instead of ball bearing blade guides and sleeve rather than ball bearings on the blade wheel shafts..  Otherwise, I like the way in which the motor is mounted better than that on all of the oriental 4X6's that it otherwise looks like.  The base appears sturdier and it should be less prone to tipping over that the others.

I found it in two Atlas catalogs (1978 and 1979) and two Craftsman catalogs (1977 and 1078).  The Craftsman version had a rather flimsy looking base and cost about $60 more.  If I didn't already have one of the better Taiwan made 4X6's and came across one of the Atlas built ones locally, I would probably buy it.


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you very much!
Eric


----------

